# Hardware > Troubleshooting >  Χαμηλο download rate στο mtorrent.

## johnsama

Εχω ενα client στα Νοτια Προαστια και σε αποσταση αναπνοης απο θαλασσα.Η κεραια βρισκεται στη ταρατσα οκταοροφης πολυκατοικιας και υστερα απο τρομερους νοτιαδες πριν λιγο καιρο ο ιστος λυγισε υστερα απο 7-8 χρονια που τον ειχα χωρις συρματοσχοινα (κακως βεβαια).Απο τοτε αρχισε το εν λογω προβλημα.Αφου επισκευασα τον ιστο, τον στηριξα με συρματοσχοινα,εβαλα ενα DLINK DAP-1160 και ενα καινουργιο καλωδιο pigtail που ενωνει την κεραια με το ρουτερ, διαπιστωσα οτι το ping ηταν χαλια και το download rate στο μtorrent ηταν 50kb/s για οποιο αρχειο προσπαθουσα να κατεβασω ειτε απο leechers ειτε απο piranκa και με το strong dc++.Το μονο κακο ειναι οτι το μπρατσο του feeder εχει αρκετα μεγαλη διαβρωση απο τη σκουρια και την αρμυρα της θαλασσας αλλα το καλωδιο δε φαινεται να εχει παθει κατι.Βεβαια δεν ειμαι σιγουρος 100%.Το κεντραρισμα της κεραιας ειναι το καλυτερο δυνατο με μετρηση απο το netstumbler.Θα λυθει το προβλημα αν αλλαξω κεραια;

----------


## trendy

Γενικά αν δεν είναι προστατευμένα από υγρασία, αέρα και ήλιο, όλα κάποια στιγμή "σκάνε". Από το να παιδεύεσαι, πάρε ένα νέο πιάτο και άλλαξε ό,τι άλλο παλιό υπάρχει. Στον καινούργιο εξοπλισμό προσπάθησε να βάλεις κάποια μόνωση ή προστατευτικά ενάντια στην υγρασία και τον αέρα.

----------


## mikemtb

Αν χρειαστεί το οτιδήποτε, μπορώ να βοηθήσω από κοντα

----------


## christopher

-Κοίτα στόχευση και αν το σήμα που λαμβάνεις είναι στα προηγούμενα επίπεδα.
-Κοίτα αν το feeder έχει νερά ή υγρασία.
-Κοίτα τις συνδέσεις και τα καλώδια πάλι.

Προστάτευσε τα όλα.

----------


## gvaf

ΚΒ/s η Κbps ?

----------


## johnsama

ΚΒ/s

----------


## johnsama

Αυτα που εχω κανει μεχρι τωρα ειναι τα εξης:
Αλλαξα ολες τις καλωδιωσεις και στις καινουργιες (στα βυσματα) εβαλα ελαστικη ταινια και απο πανω μονωτικη.
Αντικατεστησα την κεραια με ιδιου τυπου (grid parabolic gold wireless).
Κεντραρισα την κεραια οσο καλυτερα μπορουσα χωρις ομως τη χρηση του netstumbler αλλα με το Dlink DAP-1160 το οποιο στο site survey βγαζει το signal strength του AP που λαμβανει (το οποιο ειναι 63).Οσοι ξερουν το εν λογω μηχανακι θα καταλαβουν.Δεν ειχα το χρονο να χρησιμοποιησω το netstumbler αλλα σκοπευω να το κανω το Σ/Κ.Με αλλα λογια οτι υπαρχει στον ιστο ειναι καινουργιο.Και κατι ακομα.Ο κομβουχος εχει σαν ΑΡ ενα Dlink DWL-900AP+ το οποιο το εχω κι εγω.Σας παραθετω ακριβως αυτα που ειπε προς αποφυγη λαθων: "εχω κι εγω απο την μερια μου dwl900ap+, ισως ειναι καλη ιδεα να βαλεις κι εσυ το ιδιο απεναντι, επειδη 2 τετοια μεταξυ τους λεει οτι σηκωνουν και 22 megabit, οποτε αν βαλεις το 900αρι ισως πιανει 22 αντι για 11 megabit".Ισχυει αυτο που λεει; Το ρωταω γιατι υστερα απο ολα αυτα που αντικατεστησα τιποτα δεν εχει αλλαξει στην ταχυτητα που κατεβαζει το μtorrent (30kb/s - 50kb/s).Μηπως φταιει το οτι εχω δυο καρτες δικτυου, η μια συνδεεται στο adsl router και η αλλη Dlink για το awmn, δηλαδη κατι δεν παει καλα με τις ρυθμισεις των καρτων (DNS,IP,Gateway κλπ.);Τελος παιζει ρολο πως θα βαλω το feeder της grid, οριζοντια η καθετα μιας και ο κομβουχος μου εχει omni κεραια.

----------


## johnsama

Επισης εχω κανει tracert στο leechers και τα αποτελεσματα ειναι τα παρακατω

Tracing route to www.leechers.awmn [10.3.41.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

Tracing route to www.leechers.awmn [10.3.41.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 11 ms 24 ms 9 ms 10.40.186.99 [10.40.186.99]
2 19 ms 13 ms 9 ms 10.26.36.165 [10.26.36.165]
3 43 ms 23 ms 23 ms 10.26.36.25 [10.26.36.25]
4 * * * Request timed out.
5 * * * Request timed out.
6 * * * Request timed out.
7 * * * Request timed out.
8 * * * Request timed out.
9 * * * Request timed out.
10 * * * Request timed out.
11 * * * Request timed out.
12 * * * Request timed out.
13 * * * Request timed out.
14 * * * Request timed out.
15 * * * Request timed out.
16 * * * Request timed out.
17 * * * Request timed out.
18 * * * Request timed out.
19 * * * Request timed out.
20 * * * Request timed out.
21 * * * Request timed out.
22 * * * Request timed out.
23 * * * Request timed out.
24 * * * Request timed out.
25 * * * Request timed out.
26 * * * Request timed out.
27 * * * Request timed out.
28 * * * Request timed out.
29 * * * Request timed out.
30 * * * Request timed out.

Trace complete.
Αν μπορει καποιος να διαβασει τα post που εχω κανει και να με βοηθησει θα ημουν ευγνωμων.Εχω κανει post εδω και 5 μερες αλλα δεν απαντησε κανενας.

----------


## mikemtb

Μην περιμένεις να πάρεις απάντηση στο trace από το leechers... 
Κάνε trace οποσδηποτε αλλού αν θες

Μήπως ο κόμβουχος σου έχει βάλει τίποτα limit για να περισσέψει ταχύτητα και για άλλους? (έχει αρκετούς πελάτες αποτι βλέπω)

----------


## mikemtb

Επισεις, μια καλή ευκαιρία να γίνεις BB (σε 8όροφη μένεις..)  ::

----------


## johnsama

Εχω συνδεθει με mac address αν αυτο σου λεει κατι.Βεβαια θα τον ρωτησω αν εχει βαλει καποιο limit.Θα ηθελα να αλλαξω σε ΒΒ αλλα αυτο τον καιρο δε μπορω να διαθεσω ουτε 1 ευρω.

----------


## nikolas_350

Το scan μέσα από το web interface του d-link έχει μεγάλη καθυστέρηση και μικρή ακρίβεια. 
Εάν θυμάμαι καλά δεν το δίνει σε db (ο μικρότερος αρνητικός αριθμός είναι καλύτερος) αλλά σε μορφή % οπότε κοιτάς να είναι όσο το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερο.

Εάν βάλεις τον τροφοδότη της grid με λάθος τρόπο θα το έχεις γυρίσει σε οριζόντια πόλωση ενώ ο πίσω ανακλαστήρας θα είναι σε κάθετη. Η λήψη που θα έχεις από μια omni που εκπέμπει σε κάθετη θα είναι 30db μειωμένο και ότι ακόμα θα χάσεις από τον ανακλαστήρα που δεν θα συγκεντρώνει το σήμα μπροστά (όταν -3 db είναι το μισό σήμα)

Η θέση ενός dwl900ap+ είναι στο μουσείο, δεν έχουν ιδιαίτερη ευαισθησία ενώ μπορούν να συνδεθούν μόνο σε 802,11 b 11 Mbps . Τα 22 που σου έγραψαν ήταν το τότε ιδιοταγές πιθανώς b turbo (για αυτό χρειάζονταν 2 ίδιες συσκευές ίσως και 2 κανάλια?? ) 

Αν και θεωρητικά για την προστασία του φάσματος για εξωτερική χρήση θα πρέπει να μένουμε στο 802,11 b και όχι στο 802,11 g που φτάνει τα 54 Mbps, θεωρώ πως τα περισσότερα ap λειτουργούν σε g.

Η ταχύτητα που κατεβάζουμε ένα torrent είναι άσχετη με τον tracer, έχει να κάνει μόνο με τους peers που έχουν το torrent.

Ο μόνος που μπορεί να δει περισσότερα για την σύνδεση σου είναι ο κομβούχος που συνδέεσαι.

Εάν είναι να αγοράσεις εξοπλισμό ξέχνα τα παρωχημένα δεκαετίας rb133

----------


## johnsama

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τη βοηθεια,ησουν πολυ κατατοπιστικος.Εχω κι ενα DLINK DAP-1160.Τι γνωμη εχεις για αυτο;Αν δεν ειναι καλη λυση το 1160 τι μου προτεινεις εσυ για ρουτερ;

----------


## nikolas_350

Δεν έχει περάσει από τα χέρια μου αλλά βλέπω πως έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί στο δίκτυο.
http://www.awmn.net/wiki/index.php/DAP-1160 

Πιθανός να μην κατεβάζει σε 0 dbm την ισχύ αλλά αφού το έχεις διαθέσιμο για τους καιρούς που διανύουμε θα το χρησιμοποιήσεις.

Ένα ωραίο how to που έχει και το dlink μεσα
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=33983

Για μένα βέβαια η μπάντα των 2,4 δεν έχει να προσφέρει πολλά ούτε σε ταχύτητα και πολύ περισσότερο σε σταθερότητα αφού είναι κορεσμένη από τα δεκάδες home adsl wifi ανά οικοδομικό τετράγωνο αλλά από ότι κατάλαβα δεν είσαι νέος στον χώρο.

Αν σκέφτεσαι κάτι διαφορετικό το 80% σχεδόν μονοπωλείται από τα RB 433 όπου θα βρεις αρκετά μεταχειρισμένα σε καλή τιμή ακόμα και έτοιμα με τα παρελκόμενα τους wifi κάρτες, poe, κουτί εξωτερικό, καλώδια κλπ.

Kαλό come back

----------


## johnsama

> Δεν έχει περάσει από τα χέρια μου αλλά βλέπω πως έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί στο δίκτυο.
> http://www.awmn.net/wiki/index.php/DAP-1160 
> 
> Πιθανός να μην κατεβάζει σε 0 dbm την ισχύ αλλά αφού το έχεις διαθέσιμο για τους καιρούς που διανύουμε θα το χρησιμοποιήσεις.
> 
> Ένα ωραίο how to που έχει και το dlink μεσα
> http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=33983
> 
> Για μένα βέβαια η μπάντα των 2,4 δεν έχει να προσφέρει πολλά ούτε σε ταχύτητα και πολύ περισσότερο σε σταθερότητα αφού είναι κορεσμένη από τα δεκάδες home adsl wifi ανά οικοδομικό τετράγωνο αλλά από ότι κατάλαβα δεν είσαι νέος στον χώρο.
> ...


Να ρωτησω κατι που σκεφτηκα μολις τωρα.Υπαρχει περιπτωση να φταινε οι ρυθμισεις που εχω κανει στις δυο καρτες δικτυου που εχω στο PC;Η μια ειναι για το adsl router και η αλλη για το AWMN.Δηλαδη μηπως δεν εχω κανει σωστο routing και για αυτο εχω τοσο χαμηλες ταχυτητες download και χαμενα ping;Παρακατω ειναι ενα route print για να μου πειτε αν εχω κανει καποιο λαθος η οχι.

Interface List
0x1 ........................... MS TCP Loopback interface
0x2 ...00 23 54 4c 7d 5b ...... Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Cont
roller - Packet Scheduler Miniport
0x3 ...00 24 01 ee ea b7 ...... Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC - P
acket Scheduler Miniport
===========================================================================
===========================================================================
Active Routes:
Network Destination Netmask Gateway Interface Metric
0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 10.40.186.99 10.40.186.111 20
0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 192.168.2.1 192.168.2.7 20
10.0.0.0 255.0.0.0 10.40.186.99 10.40.186.111 1
10.40.186.96 255.255.255.224 10.40.186.111 10.40.186.111 20
10.40.186.111 255.255.255.255 127.0.0.1 127.0.0.1 20
10.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 10.40.186.111 10.40.186.111 20
127.0.0.0 255.0.0.0 127.0.0.1 127.0.0.1 1
192.168.2.0 255.255.255.0 192.168.2.7 192.168.2.7 20
192.168.2.7 255.255.255.255 127.0.0.1 127.0.0.1 20
192.168.2.255 255.255.255.255 192.168.2.7 192.168.2.7 20
201.27.196.74 255.255.255.255 192.168.2.1 192.168.2.7 20
224.0.0.0 240.0.0.0 10.40.186.111 10.40.186.111 20
224.0.0.0 240.0.0.0 192.168.2.7 192.168.2.7 20
255.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 10.40.186.111 10.40.186.111 1
255.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 192.168.2.7 192.168.2.7 1
Default Gateway: 192.168.2.1
===========================================================================
Persistent Routes:
Network Address Netmask Gateway Address Metric
10.0.0.0 255.0.0.0 10.40.186.99 1

----------


## trendy

Αν και δε νομίζω ότι φταίει αυτό για τις χαμηλές ταχύτητες, βγάλε το default gateway από το awmn. Η γραμμή



> 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 10.40.186.99 10.40.186.111 20


δε χρειάζεται, αφού έχεις πιο κάτω την 



> 10.0.0.0 255.0.0.0 10.40.186.99 10.40.186.111 1

----------


## johnsama

> Αν και δε νομίζω ότι φταίει αυτό για τις χαμηλές ταχύτητες, βγάλε το default gateway από το awmn. Η γραμμή
> 
> δε χρειάζεται, αφού έχεις πιο κάτω την


Επειδη με τις ρυθμισεις δικτυου δεν τα παω και τοσο καλα (τις συγκεκριμενες τις εβαλα ακολουθωντας ενα tutorial απο το forum του awmn) μπορεις να μου πεις πως θα το κανω αυτο.

----------


## trendy

Στην κάρτα δικτύου που έχεις το awmn βγάλε το default gateway. Μετά τσέκαρε το route print και θα έχει φύγει λογικά.

----------

